# Mk2/Mk3 E-Level Sensor Location thread - Pics?



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Have tried searching but all I can find is install pics/guides for later Vw's. Can we get some pics together to show locations for the mk2/mk3 guys? :thumbup:

EDIT: :wave:

I finally managed to get the rear sensors fitted http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-many-pics&p=87769952&viewfull=1#post87769952

But I really need help with the *front sensors* 

Wherever I position things I can't seem to get any travel less than 3.5" 

*Please can anybody with mk1/mk2/corrado front sensors help!*


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

? 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Up.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd like to see some pics too. I'm planning on bagging one of my 3 mk2's over the winter.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Really need some help with this guys

I think on the rear I can drill and tap the rear beam???

But what about the front? I can't find any pics anywhere on the net of mk1/mk2/mk3/corrado e-level sensor mounting!


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just buy a Kit for my mk2 and I have the same [email protected]#$ cuestion


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Had a quick look at mounting the rear sensors today, and I just got p|ssed off and felt like I was causing myself stress and hassle. I can't see how I can mount them, anywhere I tried (With double sided tape) the 9x16 rims were going to catch it when either aired up/down.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

C'mon guys, why are people so quiet about mk2/mk3 sensor mounting? I can't find a pic anywhere! I'm really struggling here.


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have almost everything else  ... just need to put the bags, tank, compressor, conectors, so basically need to put everything :laugh: let you know


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cool, be good to see what you think. :thumb: 👍


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

So let me undertand  you install everything but the sensors? If yes can you go up and down without the:what: sensors?


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep. Just no preset heights via the touchpad controller. Only individual control for each corner or fronts | rears.


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so I got all conectors ( no air springs yet ) I try to see if everything works, but my compresor work only for 5 seconds and turns off dont know why


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

aereo2099 said:


> Ok so I got all conectors ( no air springs yet ) I try to see if everything works, but my compresor work only for 5 seconds and turns off dont know why


PM'ed you about this issue. :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Still looking for any input from any mk1/mk2/mk3/corrado people! Where are the oldskool guys at?

Think I have an idea or two in the mean time anyway...


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

do you have any close pics of your relay  ??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Still looking for any input from any mk1/mk2/mk3/corrado people! Where are the oldskool guys at?
> 
> Think I have an idea or two in the mean time anyway...


My Mk1 is in our shop right now - I've just got to finish bagging it before I can start on the sensor install


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

my stupid compressor works only for 5 seconds  ... don't know why  everything reads 12v. but the compressor reads 8v. Im going to need a power supply :banghead:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Still no pics huh? ic:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Finally got my rear sensors mounted >> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-many-pics&p=87769952&viewfull=1#post87769952

Just need to do the fronts now.


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey man! Hope you are fine! 

Just let you know...
I did not install those sensors, Im running my car without them, just because I dont want to drill anything on my car :screwy::laugh: I take some measures, I mark everithing but at the end decide to not do anything.

Everything works just fine, I did all the instalation with no issues, I honestly dont care about the sensors/presets. But I saw some people welding little pieces of metal to the control arms (front) and then they just drill that piece to put the nut/screw and BOOM all done


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cool, glad you're happy with the setup.:thumbup:

I really need the presets myself, I finally managed to get the rear sensors fitted http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-many-pics&p=87769952&viewfull=1#post87769952

But I really need help with the *front sensors* I thought these may be easier than the rears but not so...

Wherever I position things I can't seem to get any travel less than 3.5"

*Please can anybody with mk1/mk2/corrado front sensors help!*


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

RILEY UK said:


> *Please can anybody with mk1/mk2/corrado front sensors help!*


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

Non mk2 but there is the idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cheers. I came across those pics but it's hard to work out the positioning with the angles of the pics...Looks like it's about the best we will get though. Thanks for posting.:thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Had another look today...

I don't believe for one second people are managing to fit these on a Corrado without at least getting stressed to fu**.

* Removed wheel, sat wishbone/car onto jack/axle stand.
* I positioned the sensor on the inner wing using double sided tape.
* Mounted a bracket to the wishbone, with a slot in it so I can move the ball stud up and down.
* Took some measurements, with suspension up and down.
* Seemed OK until................I bet you know what's coming

Thought I'd pop the wheel back on to run the suspension up and down while on the ground. So obviously I go to jack the car up off the axle/jack stand under the wishbone and....................

Fuc**ing stupid Vw suspension design. All the movement in the top mount pulled the sensor off the inner wing.

How the fu** are you ever going to get this sensor anywhere near with the stupid design of the Vw suspension top mounting moving at least an inch?!

This shops the movement I'm on about, I don't mean my mounts are worn (They are brand new)
[video]https://youtu.be/XxbH24wpqVg?t=11s[/video]


----------

